# Want to make a dogs of war army



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

I always have ideas whirling in my head and i have come to a conclusion on a fluffy army that i would enjoy.

This may come as a surprise but i want to a dogs of war army using the rules that do not have regiments of renown, but i would also like to have some models represent solders from Cathay.

The first thing i would like to know is if the dogs of war codex can be used in GW run tournaments.

The next thing is how can i make a dogs of war army, i am thinking using empire spear men with a longer shaft to make the pikes and dark elf crossbows for the crossbows.

The next thing is what units could be Cathay models, i was thinking the heroes, the duellists and the cavalry could be converted but i would like to know how

Thanks in advance for any input people will give :grin:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think a Dogs Of War army would be legal in a GW tournament as their last list was in Ravening hordes I believe. As for making models Empire would be a great place to start, but you can also check Ebay for the old Regiments Of Renown box sets. That would be easier than converting everything. I was just talking to a good mate of mine about how valid this would be as an army. Glad to see someone else thinking along those lines. I like the idea, and good luck with it.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

Ye i love the idea of a dogs of war army
Apparently it can be used as it is a printed codex, also i have got a conversion video from a guy from warseer
Thanks for your input i will ask a GW staff tommorow and find out if i will do it


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah I am pretty sure sadly that they are no longer GW tourney legal, but if you want to play them for fun they are not all that overpowered and most people would probably be willing to throw down against them.


----------

